# Como mido la impedancia de una bocina?



## ironshark (Jun 19, 2006)

Hola:
  La verdad nunca me he involucrado en esto de la electronica, pero resulta que en una venta de jardin , consegui unas bocinas y un subwoofer, pero desgraciadamente no tiene manual de usuario ni especificacion de impedancia y potencia en las bocinas, alguno de ustedes me podria decir si es posible medir la impedancia de las bocinas con solo un multimetro?, 
que es lo que tengo.
Que pasaria si las conecto y la impedancia de salida del receiver (8 ohms) es mayor a la entrada de las bocinas?

la misma pregunta para la potencia.

De antemano muchas gracias por sus respuestas.  



Saludos


----------



## flais1971 (Jun 20, 2006)

con un amperimetro (de preferencia digital) puedes ver de cuantos ohms es la(s) bobina(s), otra, si quieres dame la marca y modelo y te digo de cuanto es.
saludos.


----------



## pepepuerto (Jun 30, 2006)

Hola  a los 2,,,, los ohms que marca  el aparato de medida ,es la resistencia de la bobina movil ,suelen ser un poco inferior que la impedancia, suerte saludos


----------



## Dario Vega (Jun 30, 2006)

Hay una regla aproximada que es mutiplicar la resistencia medida con tester por 1.3   Con esto se puede identificar el valor comercial de impedancia que son valores como 4, 8 o 15 ohm.


----------



## uziel (Jun 30, 2006)

nose como medir la impedancia de una bocina  por que me gusta arreglar bocinas pero no se como medir este asunto


----------



## tasman33 (Jun 30, 2006)

la forma más exacta es con un voltímetro true-RMS, aunque para el sub-woofer cualquiera sirve) un generador de audio y un potenciómetro de 25 ohms. Con esto obtienes la impedancia y la frecuencia de resonancia en un solo proceso.

Conecta el potenciometro en serie con la bocina, el lado libre de la bocina y de la resistencia van al generador y el voltímetro a los terminales de la bocina.

Paso 1: Frecuencia de resonancia, poniendo el potenciómetro en 25 ohms (máximo), vamos haciendo un barrido de frecuencia, desde 10Hz hansta 10 KHz. Ver el voltaje en la bocina. Será más o menos constante, excepto en un punto, donde se presentará un pico muy pronunciado y fácil de identificar. En el punto máximo del pico anotamos la frecuencia, que es la de resonancia

Paso 2: Impedancia, ajustamos el generador a una frecuencia ALEJADA de la de resonancia, llevamos el poenciometro a mínimo (0 ohms) y medimos el voltaje en la bocina. Vamos aumentando la resistencia del potenciometro hasta que el voltaje caiga a la mitad.

Desconectamos el potenciometro y medimos su resistencia, esta será igual a la impedancia característica de la bocina.

Este procedimiento es bastante exacto. Medir directamente la resistencia de la bocina no es exacto porque esta es una inductancia con nucleo de hierro, por lo que su reactancia será diferente en AC respecto a la resistencia en DC. La rsistencia se comporta igual en AC o DC, asi que lo que hacemos es igualar las dos resistencias en AC y luego la leeemos en DC


----------

